# Back in action



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, can't wade yet, but I made it out on the boat today. Found this little guy no it's not a steel, but I ain't complaining











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome fish glad ur able to be back at it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just saw this pic somewhere else.......that's sick! Was this on the grand?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Just saw this pic somewhere else.......that's sick! Was this on the grand?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Gotta love the muskies! Going to the saint Clair river soon!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Well, can't wade yet, but I made it out on the boat today. Found this little guy no it's not a steel, but I ain't complaining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, whatever.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Well, can't wade yet, but I made it out on the boat today. Found this little guy no it's not a steel, but I ain't complaining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Josh! Did you get it on a fly? I bought a 10 wt. over the winter so I can start to fly for muskies.


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> Gotta love the muskies! Going to the saint Clair river soon!



yep if ya want them thats the place to be...and thats a fact!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Steelhead forum.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Josh, that's a heck of a nice fish! Glad you are able to get back on the water!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Steelhead forum.


Buzz killin do gooder


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> Steelhead forum.


Musky spawn is premium chrome bait son. Hard to beleive it folks, but I finally taught him something.

nforkoutfitters, how did you cook it? Here's my favorite recipie, it's called Mayo Musky:

Ingredients:
6 (8oz) musky fillet
2 medium onions sliced thin
2 1/2 cups mayonnaise
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
1 1/2 cups dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons sherry, white wine and lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon dill weed
Minced garlic, dill weed, salt and lemon pepper to taste


Directions:


Sauté onions and minced garlic in olive oil until translucent.
Remove from heat and drain excess liquids. 
Spread sautéed onions on the bottom of an 8x14x2 inch casserole dish and sprinkle with sherry, white wine and lemon juice.
Lightly season onions with dill seed, salt and lemon pepper.
Mix mayonnaise, Dijon mustard and dill weed. 
Dip musky fillets into mayonnaise mixture, coating them on both sides and lay them on top of the onions.
Season lightly with salt and lemon pepper.
Mix the bread crumbs with Parmesan cheese and sprinkle over the top of the fillets.
Bake uncovered in a 325 degree F oven for 10 to 15 minutes or until the musky flakes and crumbs are lightly browned.


Notes & Variations:


This recipe works well with many other white flesh fish such as steelhead, walleyes, and creek chub.
A fine pinot Grigio or Sauvignon Blanc pairs well with this musky recipe or a cold busch light.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Musky spawn is premium chrome bait son. Hard to beleive it folks, but I finally taught him something.
> 
> nforkoutfitters, how did you cook it? Here's my favorite recipie, it's called Mayo Musky:
> 
> ...


I would love to see recipes in musky forum lol still great freaking fish 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a pig dude! My buddies and I are definitely going to hit some of that water. I love skinny water muskies

And look what you started, musky recipes? Haha! I can think of about 10 fish off the top of my head that taste much better and are easier to catch/fillet.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Very nice fish!

Muskies are fine table fair! Any recipe that you use for steelhead works well. However, I only harvest them from stocked waters with little or no natural reproduction as they are "put and take" just like the steelhead fishery.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Hell of a fish man.... If you want to eat something try something with higher populations and higher catch rates....


----------

